# Substitute for soy



## Diane1415 (Apr 21, 2006)

As a vegan I don't eat anything that didn't com from a plant. BUT...
Does anyone have an idea what I could substitute for the TVP and soy "chicken" in recipes? I know seitan will work to a certain extent but I would like the chewyness of the TVP but I am trying to avoid soy.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 22, 2006)

Is there a specific health reason for avoiding the soy?  Textural?  Taste?

I'm a big fan of seitan (also known as gluten, "mock duck", etc., etc.), but also like tempeh for it's nutty taste & texture.  But that's a soy product.


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 22, 2006)

According to what I have read  90% of the soy products on the market today contain Geneticly Modified Soy which makes it almost useless and causes it to attack the thyroid.
the tofu manufactured today is not done the old-fashioned way and is not as useful to our bodies. 
I was given an emphatic NO when I asked at the Creative Health Institute( a raw food place) If soy products were OK to eat.

Such is my research.


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 22, 2006)

I actually have found it very easy to find GMO free soy products.  Soy is such a good food it is worth looking for gmo free soy foods.

And I look at it this way, 70 billion Asians must be on the right path, you  do not read of health issues with Asians from eating gmo OR gmo free soy.


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 22, 2006)

OOOOps I forgot to include the referance

http://www.mercola.com/article/soy/avoid_soy.htm


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi Diane, thanks for the website link, I looked at it.  Before I read any article regarding health, I first check the references and scientific data/studies cited in any article, and I found this.

*Disclaimer:* The entire contents of this website are based upon the opinions of Dr. Mercola, unless otherwise noted. Individual articles are based upon the opinions of the respective author, who retains copyright as marked. The information on this website is not intended to replace a one-on-one relationship with a qualified health care professional and is not intended as medical advice. It is intended as a sharing of knowledge and information from the research and experience of Dr. Mercola and his community. Dr. Mercola encourages you to make your own health care decisions based upon your research and in partnership with a qualified health care professional. 



This is one mans OPINION.  I would suggest you look at other articles from a variety of sources.


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 23, 2006)

Good Point
I may have gone off half cocked without sufficient information.
Thanks for the wake-up


----------



## Diane1415 (Apr 23, 2006)

Now with more research
ARTICLES FOR SOY
http://www.talksoy.com/pdfs/Soy%20and%20Heart%20Health.pdf published in 2005
http://www.talksoy.com/pdfs/SoyandThyroid.pdf pub.2001
http://wwwtalksoy.com/pdfs/Childrens%20Fact%20Sheet.pdf pub. 2003
http://www.fda.gov/fdac/features/2003/603_food.html pub 2003

INCONCLUSIVE
http://www.talksoy.com/pdfs/Wonen's%20Health%20Fact%20Sheet.pdf Published in 2005

AGAINST
http://wwwhealingcrow.com/soy/soy.html this must be where Dr. Mercola got all of his information.

OK I stand corrected
Thank you for making me check things out.
I am still a little shaky about using soy, but I have no deffinate qualms.


----------

